# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > XML و کاربرد آن > سوال: یک سوال مهم در مورد xml !

## T U R K

سلام ،
این سوال در مورد ویبولتین هست و کسایی که xml بلدن راهنمایی کنن :
چون دارم هک مینویسم . 
فقط یک خواهش دارم این phpcode رو طوری تنظیم کنید که ببینید در پایین کامل توضیح میدم :
من میخوام یک هک بنویسم و تو هک طوری کردم که مثلاً استایل ها نصب بشن با نصب هک .. 
خوب من وقتی هک رو نصب میکنم ..
مثلاً من یک تمپلیت رو بر روی ad_footer_start تنظیم کردم و درست هم نصب میشه و درست هم میره داخلش ذخیره میشه و با حذف هک هم از بین میره !! ولی یک مشکل دارم . 
فقط میخوام کد طوری باشه که فایل های داخل مثلاً ad_footer_start رو حذف نکنه و مثلاً در قالب ad_footer_start کدی 10 20 30 سطر یا هر چقدر هست حذف نکنه و کد هایی که از هکی که نوشتم نصب میشه برن اخر خط اون قالب و کدهای کامل قالب رو حذف نکنه .
کدی که من استفاده میکنم :
کد:
        <plugin active="1" executionorder="5">
            <title>hack test v1</title>
            <hookname>forumhome_start</hookname>
            <phpcode><![CDATA[
            
global $ad_location; 
$sh = vB_Template::create('ad_footer_start');
$ad_location[ad_footer_start] .= $sh->render();




        ]]></phpcode>
        </plugin>

ممنون میشم کدی که میخوام رو خودتون ویرایش کنید . 
ایشالله جبران میکنم . 
یا علی

----------

